# 1745 any good for 3/8 steel?



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I want to order some tubes for 3/8 steel but I do not now which I should get. Thank you, Slingshot28


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

I shoot 1842 pseudo taper and it sends 3/8 steel flyinggggg down range. My guess would be singles for 1745


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

About to do some experimenting with the 3/8 and 1745 combo shooting 3/4 butterfly.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I like 3050... has a faster retraction and shoots faster since it has thinner walls. Lots of choices, I started with 1842 and was happy with it, then I tried 3050 and felt the change in speed. Haven't gone back.

Cheers


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Simpleshot recommends 1842 or 2040. I picked these up recently but haven't had a chance to try them yet, nor have I ever shot tubes so unfortunately I don't have any personal experience to lend as advice, only packaging lol. Just threw these out there because they happened to be sitting next to me just now. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

For several years I shot Chinese tube frames with 1745 and 3/8" steel. I liked 7" length with 2 1/2" loops for around 205fps with a 32" draw length. Full loops at 7" gave the same speed but more draw weight so it was a bit overpowered for the 3/8" steel and excels with the heavier ammo. The 2040 tubing is a nice choice for a smooth draw. I was getting around 190fps with 6 1/2" full loops and 3/8" steel. I was getting an even 200fps with 6 1/2" loops using the DanKung premium grade 2040 tube.

It's been over 7 years since I ordered any fresh tubing. I found that the Malaysian tubing can vary from lot to lot. Some stuff was a lighter draw and gave less power. The "Premium" 2040 was the best I found. Most tubing seemed to lose a bit of draw weight after a while and eventually would break but I was getting very good life from the tubes.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/51737-dankung-premium-2040-review/?hl=%2B2040+%2Bpremium+%2Bgrade

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/115648-looped-dankung-1842-30-inch-draw-38-steel/?hl=%2B2040+%2Bpremium+%2Bgrade#entry1296224


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes let me add an agreement to what Northerner said. I have found that tubes will lose their snap and spring before they actually break. I find if I snip off a quarter inch when I start to lose some of my speed, I get it back for a while maybe two or three hundred shots, then if I snip another quarter inch off I can get another two or three hundred shots before it's time to retire them. I don't think I've ever had a set of tubes break on me oh, they always seem to lose their power first.

Cheers


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

1745 is overkill. 2040 is actually faster with lower draw and light ammo.


----------



## pinguinu01 (Mar 15, 2019)

What tubes/bands you want to use depends on:

-ammo weight

-draw length

For 3/8 steel ammo:

-1745 single tubes (shorter draw length less than 30-35")

-1842 single or pseudotapered tubes (medium draw length 35-45")

-2040 single or pseudotapered tubes (long draw length 40" and longer)

For 3/8 steel ammo I shoot mostly 1842 (for more speed heavier draw weight) and 2040 tubes (decent speed and light draw weight).

I have been using tubes and flat bands.

Prefer flat bands, but when using tubes I only shoot singles with longer draw length (45 to 60")


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I've got a bunch of 1842 and 1636 I'm not using if you want to give it a try. I can send it across the river.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have about a 31 inch draw so should I go with the 1745 or the 1842?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

vince4242 said:


> I like 3050... has a faster retraction and shoots faster since it has thinner walls. Lots of choices, I started with 1842 and was happy with it, then I tried 3050 and felt the change in speed. Haven't gone back.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Vince I have some 3050 laying around and would like to give it a go, would you mind sharing your setup so I have a place to start  thanks


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Raventree78, 3050 the way I use it is straight tubes setup, 8 inch cut length what's gives you about a 7 and 1/2 in active length. I have in my notes that this gives a fast, flat trajectory at 10 meters with 3/8" steel. Personally I shoot quarter inch and sometimes 8 mm Steel. The 3050 tubes make a very fast shot with 8 mm Steel. 8 mm shoots and feels pretty much like 3/8" but you get very fast speeds without having such a heavy draw way. Personally I've gone to quarter inch steel because that just shoots like a little bullet at my targets. I can still pick up my hunting slingshot with heavy bands and shoot a 7/16 inch steel ball straight just like quarter inch. So that's why I stick to quarter-inch and sometimes 8 millimeter, because I know I can use the heavy stuff for hunting and my shots are exactly the same with heavy or light ammo with a flat trajectory.

Hope that helps, I absolutely love that you can get 3000 quarter inch steel balls for around twenty bucks!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have done quite a bit of playing around with "Small Ball" and 3050 is really a fantastic tube size. if you use it in a small psuedo-tapered config, your tubes will last and your speed will increase. I do use 1030, 1636 and 2040 a lot also with good luck. I use 1842 sometimes for heavier stuff, but the others I use often when shooting. But one of my favorites is about a 1 to 1.5 inch pseudo-tapered 3050 !

wll


----------

